# He can't reach...



## emily (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok so I've got a nubian doe and a nigerian buck that I'd like to breed but I don't think he can reach. The idea of AI freaks me out...what do I do?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you put them together? You'll never know until they try 

My neighbor bred a Babydoll Southdown ram (they are 22-24" tall) to Montadale ewes (usually 2.5-3' tall..maybe bigger) and it definitely worked! plenty of babies runnin' around 5 months later. I think if it can be done with sheep it can be done with goats.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 10, 2012)

I bred my nigerian buck to both my nubian does and he hit the mark both times.  I have 4 beautiful mini nubian babies to prove it.     Put a hay bale or a few other things to get up on in a small pen and let them "pen breed".   If your girl is in standing heat she will more than likely help him out.        Just wanted to add that my buck is a really short nigerian and I couldn't believe how easily he reached when the time was right.    You should at least give them a chance and see if they can mate naturally.


----------



## emily (Aug 10, 2012)

I will definitely put them back together te buck belongs to a friend and the doe has been there with them for several months and they are under the impression that she's not bred. I'll put them together here again and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

There could be other issues at play other than 'he can't reach.' The doe could not be coming in heat, the buck could be sterile (possibly due to heat), etc.


----------



## emily (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, I''l check the doe out. I havent ever bred goats so what am I looking for to know if she's in heat? Just the tail switching and squating in front of the buck? I'm pretty sure he bred all the other does he was around but I will check and see...maybe I waited to put him with my does until it was too hot.

ETA: What would cause the doe not to come into heat for so long? What do I do?


----------



## daisychick (Aug 10, 2012)

Nubians are "seasonal breeders" .  I think normal breeding season is supposed to be late summer to early winter.   But......some can come in heat during summer.    Maybe it has been too hot for her to come in heat......or..........she could be pregnant????


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2012)

Back her up to a bale of hay and have him jump up on the bale of hay if he really can't reach her.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## GladeCreek (Aug 12, 2012)

I noticed that my ND was unable to reach my LaMancha so I scattered pallets around in the pen. Gave him just the boost he needed.


----------

